# Steam juice



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Tried 5lbs oranges,5 lbs grapefruit, bunch of bananas. 
Smelled awesome!
Tasted like the south end of north bound horse!
I guess when they say remove the rinds you should!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ugh! Sorry that didn't work out for you! What a pain to lose that much fruit - but at least it's a learning experience, right? 

I'm still struggling with the steam juicer. Sometimes things turn out great and sometimes, well, your horse description is apt. 

Here's to hoping next time turns out better. :beercheer:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I've only done grape, cranberry and apple ... well, that an a grape/cranberry mix. (which we love) 

No problems here ... but I'm a basic kind of person.


----------

